
Ask HN: Would you borrow money to grow your bootstrapped subscription business? - podingx
I&#x27;ve gotten an offer for an advance on my recurring revenues ($3k MRR) and would need to repay the loan by giving up 5-10% of my monthly sales until it&#x27;s paid off.<p>I could use the cash to pay for some design help, but not sure if I should just wait until my business generates enough money to hire a designer.<p>Anyone have experience with this?
======
freestockoption
If you are up for it, learn a little about designing. Read some design docs
and stylesheets. Google, Apple, Microsoft all have good ones.

By learning, you may be able to go a little longer without a designer. And
when you need a designer, you'll be able to participate more.

------
sharemywin
This site?

[https://www.trycelery.com/features](https://www.trycelery.com/features)

~~~
sharemywin
I wouldn't waste time on a designer. it looks pretty awesome.

~~~
podingx
thanks! but the saas business isn't this site. more of a personal project i've
been tinkering with.

------
sharemywin
Is your revenue growing?

~~~
podingx
Slow and steady growth through organic search + WOM. Haven't tried ads yet.
Growing at $100-150 additional per month.

